# Pasquali 494 - Brake fluid or Hydraulic oil?



## satchel (Jun 23, 2017)

Hello,
I own a Pasquali 494 articulating vineyard tractor and I'm trying to repair brake system and have no idea if I'm to use ordinary brake fluid of hydraulic oil. I have the original Italian service manual and evidently Italians use the term "brake oil" but I'm at a loss for what that is exactly. Anybody have any ideas on how I might figure this out? Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you are in North America, go here: https://www.italiantractorparts.com/contact.html


----------



## satchel (Jun 23, 2017)

Thanks.Yeah, that's Tom Brach's outfit and he has serviced this Pasquali when a previous owner had it. He's been very helpful with early issues but he didn't know if braking system used hydraulic oil or brake fluid. I'll try to contact someone in Italy where these machines are more common.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Found a couple other contacts for the older units: 

Gary Nash 541-895-5244 Former dealer and a resource on these tractors.

(603)526-9493, parts for Pasquali

[email protected]

Also found 978 456-3327 which is the telephone for a New York dealer for BCS, and they may be able to provide a current service resource phone number. BCS purchased the Pasquali tractor company in 1999.


----------



## satchel (Jun 23, 2017)

Wow, great detective work RC
I'll try those contacts and see where they lead
Thank You


----------



## Pasquali (10 mo ago)

satchel said:


> Hello,
> I own a Pasquali 494 articulating vineyard tractor and I'm trying to repair brake system and have no idea if I'm to use ordinary brake fluid of hydraulic oil. I have the original Italian service manual and evidently Italians use the term "brake oil" but I'm at a loss for what that is exactly. Anybody have any ideas on how I might figure this out? Thanks



Did you ever get an answer to this question? My owners manual says hydraulic fluid so but I've had the same question.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Brake oil / brake fluid is a type of hydraulic oil. If your manual calls for hydraulic oil I'd go that route. My tractor is all hydraulic oil no brake fluid anywhere.


----------



## Pasquali (10 mo ago)

pogobill said:


> Brake oil / brake fluid is a type of hydraulic oil. If your manual calls for hydraulic oil I'd go that route. My tractor is all hydraulic oil now brake fluid anywhere.



thanks. that's kind of what i thought. it's hard to tell sometimes with the 30 year old italian-english translation on the pasqualis!


----------

